# Fregherà niente a nessuno (o forse sì, chissà)



## Buscopann (8 Novembre 2016)

*Fregherà niente a nessuno (o forse sì, chissà)*

Cmq volevo dire che per il Ponte di Sant'Ambrogio un giro a Milano lo faccio. Ci scambiamo i regalini?

Se non andate a sciare a Cortina (come un vero commenda Milanese normalmente fa magari riusciamo a vederci con qualcuno di voi 

Buscopann


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq volevo dire che per il Ponte di Sant'Ambrogio un giro a Milano lo faccio. Ci scambiamo i regalini?
> 
> Se non andate a sciare a Cortina (come un vero commenda Milanese normalmente fa magari riusciamo a vederci con qualcuno di voi
> 
> Buscopann


Il ponte probabilmente sono a Firenze (ma solo 2 gg ) faccio il possibile per incontrarvi


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Cmq volevo dire che per il Ponte di Sant'Ambrogio un giro a Milano lo faccio. Ci scambiamo i regalini?
> 
> Se non andate a sciare a Cortina (come un vero commenda Milanese normalmente fa magari riusciamo a vederci con qualcuno di voi
> 
> Buscopann


Ah busco ma dalle mie parti quando capiti ?  :simy:


----------



## Buscopann (8 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah busco ma dalle mie parti quando capiti ?  :simy:


Appena il piccolo Nurofen cresce ancora un pochino, io e la Tachipirina riprenderemo a girare come trottole.

L'Umbria ci è sempre piaciuta assai 

Buscopann

PS. Ma tu non ti sposti mai invece?


----------



## Buscopann (8 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il ponte probabilmente sono a Firenze (ma solo 2 gg ) faccio il possibile per incontrarvi


Probabilmente vuol dire che non hai ancora prenotato? Eeeeehhh..per Firenze la vedo grigia allora. Ci vedremo sicuramente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann

PS in quali due giornoi avevi in programma di andare a Firenze? Così ci organizziamo anche noi eventualmente


----------



## Nocciola (8 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Probabilmente vuol dire che non hai ancora prenotato? Eeeeehhh..per Firenze la vedo grigia allora. Ci vedremo sicuramente :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> PS in quali due giornoi avevi in programma di andare a Firenze? Così ci organizziamo anche noi eventualmente


.
8 e 9 rientro il 10 mattina
Già prenotato perchè è una cosa di lavoro di mio marito, ma appunto essendo di lavoro potrebbe saltare


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Appena il piccolo Nurofen cresce ancora un pochino, io e la Tachipirina riprenderemo a girare come trottole.
> 
> L'Umbria ci è sempre piaciuta assai
> 
> ...


Te ti sei perso una parte importante della mia storia recente  

appena posso mi sposto, poi ci si  organizza con la farfie and co


----------



## Buscopann (8 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Te ti sei perso una parte importante della mia storia recente
> 
> appena posso mi sposto, poi ci si  organizza con la farfie and co




Ti sei trasferita in Carnia?

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti sei trasferita in Carnia?
> 
> Buscopann


te lo spiego in pvt oppure potresti leggere l'angolo della sfiga ma ci metti troppo


----------



## Buscopann (8 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> te lo spiego in pvt oppure potresti leggere l'angolo della sfiga ma ci metti troppo


Ci stavo anche provando, ma mi ha preceduto il tuo MP. Donna di poca fede :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ci stavo anche provando, ma mi ha preceduto il tuo MP. Donna di poca fede :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


ogni tanto  ti fai di nebbia, quindi anticipo


----------

